# Advice for fixing my car?



## HughesehguH (Jun 3, 2012)

In a few months I will be getting a 2003 Nissan Altima with about 120,000 miles on it and in good shape from my dad. It's engine however, has a busted head gasket as well as a cracked cylinder. I want to get that fixed obviously. I was hoping it would cost around (1800-2500) to get maybe a used engine in there. I was wondering if it would be more beneficial to look into getting another car instead of the Altima that runs and has no current problems or to fix the Altima. My price range for a used car would be anything under $4,000. If you feel that getting another would be better could make a recommendation please (cars only. I like trucks and SUV's but can't afford the gas)? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You have to be careful buying a used engine if it's a 4 cyl. model. A lot of early L31 Altima QR25DE engines had issues with burning oil. A better option would be a reman. engine, but that would up your investment considerably.


----------



## 96v6camaro (May 25, 2010)

Swapping an engine is time consuming. Labor will play a big part. Plus sourcing an engine. If you can find a compatible complete engine out of a car (hopefully later year to avoid the oil issues mentioned) it might be worth keeping if you're doing the work but I would guess you're looking at least 1-2k if not more just on the labor to put it in. Even if you get away for 2500 - what is the car actually worth if the engine weren't an issue? How many other issues are there that will need to be dealt with on an almost 10 year old car? Personally I'd sell and get something that actually runs. Then again my car is 16 years old and I'm keeping it alive. Original still working ok engine/trans tho.


----------

